
Collapse of Wirecard has temporarily taken down payment card service Curve - alexduggleby
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/06/26/wirecard-collapse-drags-down-online-banking-services/#29d8bdae2e28
======
iamben
Took down ANNA as well. The message and responses on Twitter is quite
something...
[https://twitter.com/ANNAMoneyUK/status/1276472004632289280?s...](https://twitter.com/ANNAMoneyUK/status/1276472004632289280?s=09)

At least Curve sent an email.

